# Shooting in RAW mode but camera only saves JPEGS



## DenaJoan (Dec 13, 2013)

Please help. I am desperate and confused. I am shooting in RAW mode. However, when I upload my photographs from my T3i to my computer (using iPhoto) I am only getting JPEGS. What am I doing wrong?


----------



## Propsguy (Dec 13, 2013)

Not sure if this is applies to your situations, but for Windows and Nikon NEF files, I had to install a codec that allowed windows to handle the RAW file and I have to use the Nikon Transfer software to load the pics on my PC rather than just dragging and dropping.  So you may just need a software update / upgrade to view the RAW file that is actually on your camera, but your computer isn't recognizing.


----------



## DenaJoan (Dec 13, 2013)

I just figured it out. iPhoto does not handle RAW files. I had to use Adobe Bridge and it is working now. Unfortunately, I had a lot of my images in iPhoto and NOT on my memory cards... the RAW data is gone. Oh well... better late than never. Thanks all.


----------



## 480sparky (Dec 13, 2013)

DenaJoan said:


> I just figured it out. iPhoto does not handle RAW files. I had to use Adobe Bridge and it is working now. Unfortunately, I had a lot of my images in iPhoto and NOT on my memory cards... the RAW data is gone. Oh well... better late than never. Thanks all.



Do a recovery on the card.  You may get most of 'em back.


----------



## Light Guru (Dec 13, 2013)

DenaJoan said:


> I just figured it out. iPhoto does not handle RAW files.



Incorrect iPhoto can import and edit RAW files. 

http://support.apple.com/kb/PH2417


----------

